# Week of April 16th



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

My father is coming down on vacation and was wondering if we ride with someone for a all day trip around the week of April 16th. We are both willing to pitch in for gas, and give some money to the Captain, and etc. And willing to clean the boat also. Please PM me.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

repost this a few days before too early for someone but a charter captain to commit


----------

